# Husky Hitch Shank Recall



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I hadn't seen this info on a search and wanted to make sure folks here knew about it.

Heads up if you own a Husky hitch check to see if its part of the recall. Husky Towing Products Shank Recall


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Hopefully no one has the problem but in case........moved to towing section and pinned.

John


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a Husky hitch but im not in the recall, thanks for the info though, you never know.


----------



## mike243 (Oct 2, 2013)

The link doesn't work any more, might be time to unpin & let it fade away


----------

